# on off switch for router table



## segovia (1 Jan 2010)

Hi - I have recently made a router table and fitted a trend 240v router. Do you know where I can buy a safety on of switch similar to those you would find on a off the shelf product ?? j


----------



## OPJ (1 Jan 2010)

Is this the sort of thing you're after?

It is a bit dearer than similar models that Axminster and others sell - the biggest advantage being that you can plug in and remove the router easily and at your will. Most of the others require you to cut the plug off and wire the router in to the NVR box, as far as I know.

I've been using the Charnwood one on my table for over a year now and I love it.


----------



## gidon (1 Jan 2010)

Something like this?:
http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp? ... e=1&jump=0
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Mike.C (1 Jan 2010)

Here one http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Main/sp-4 ... switch.asp Trend sell their own but I seem to remember they cost a lot more.

EDIT: Olly shame on you, you beat me to it :lol: 

HTH

Cheers

Mike


----------



## segovia (1 Jan 2010)

hi These look great at least I know what I am looking for a NVR switch Thanks John


----------



## johnjin (1 Jan 2010)

Mike, Olly's one is a penny cheaper.

John


----------



## jimi43 (2 Jan 2010)

I don't know if you want the emergency function...I would recommend it but if you want just the NVR switch...the one you find on machines...I picked up one of THESE yesterday to replace the one on my pillar drill that went pop over the last weekend.

Really good value....

It has the NVR function but I think a big mushroom is safer....but since I have one of those near every tool point it was a bit redundant for me.

Jim


----------



## devonwoody (2 Jan 2010)

Jim, I see it is suitable for upto 13.5 amps/230 volts.

Is that amperage high enough for the initial switching on of a top end router?


----------



## 9fingers (2 Jan 2010)

devonwoody":1zr728xo said:


> Jim, I see it is suitable for upto 13.5 amps/230 volts.
> 
> Is that amperage high enough for the initial switching on of a top end router?



It will be good enough for anything you can run from a 13 amp plug/fuse.

Bob


----------



## devonwoody (2 Jan 2010)

Thanks Bob. I will get one then.


----------



## segovia (2 Jan 2010)

Silly question maybe, does the charnwood have on off capability - difficult to see from the picture and does it have a 13 type socket as I don't want to cut the plus off the router ?

John


----------



## Mike Wingate (2 Jan 2010)

I got mine from here.
http://www.woodworkingcentreshop.co.uk/ ... uting.html
It controls a 2000watt DW625e router. It sits wherever I place it, by magnets, screws or bolts (magnet setup for me) The plug from the router plugs into the switch box. A lead from the switch box goes to the mains socket. Under the mushroom knob are a green and red pair of buttons. It is a good safetey aid, and convenient as my router is always in the switched on poition in the router table. Pic enclosed of unit in my smaller table.
http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p244 ... CT0182.jpg


----------



## segovia (2 Jan 2010)

Hi Thanks, looks bigger on your table than in the catalogue picture, looks like it will do what I need - `Thanks


----------



## Mike Wingate (2 Jan 2010)

Bargain.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHARNWOOD-W025-NO ... 2a03c02b8c


----------



## Mike.C (2 Jan 2010)

johnjin":2f3gbaxv said:


> Mike, Olly's one is a penny cheaper.
> 
> John



Trust you to notice that :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## jimi43 (2 Jan 2010)

AH!! Now I see that the Charnwood one is like the one on my Scheppach...

Does my head in if it is the one that you lift up the clip to lift the red button to get to the green button to switch it on.

I can't get used to that at all even after over 6 months. I will stick with me on/off and mushrooms.

Ebay does have some superb deals. I got really great emergency stop switches...really expensive metal ones...with anodized knobs...couple of quid each. The guy doesn't have any more...unfortunately.


Jim


----------



## devonwoody (2 Jan 2010)

That one on ebay shown by jim.

Can I run from my mains 13 amp socket and plug wired to the NVR, come out of the NVR to another socket which has a 13amp plug which fits to a router and get the NVR affect?


----------



## jimi43 (2 Jan 2010)

Hi DW

If you wire the output side of the switch to the 13AMP socket in use by the router this will switch that socket on and off (zero off too).

The switch is basically a relay which is activated by the green switch. The relay then switches and puts the main circuit through from the input to the output and at the same time...holds itself on.

If the power drops out OR you press the red switch you basically break the relay "hold on" link and the relay drops out. The output is therefore dead EVEN IF the power comes back on...until you press the green button again.

Does this make sense?

Jim


----------



## devonwoody (2 Jan 2010)

No jim

I want to wire the ouput from the NVR to a socket and then I want to connect the router using its 13 amp plug to that socket.


----------



## jimi43 (2 Jan 2010)

devonwoody":1zdafp59 said:


> No jim
> 
> I want to wire the ouput from the NVR to a socket and then I want to connect the router using its 13 amp plug to that socket.



Exactly. That is what I am describing. The socket will then become an NVR socket...is that what you want?

That switch comes with a diagram.

Jim


----------



## devonwoody (2 Jan 2010)

Thanks Jim,


----------



## jimi43 (6 Jan 2010)

The switch I ordered arrived today and I have to say that it is a FAR better quality than the one that was fitted to my drill press in the first place!

For a start it has a dust cover for both switches and the instructions are very simple and accurate. 

HOWEVER...it is a naked switch i.e. it does not come in a box so if that is what you are after then the other ones suggested are probably better for you. If not and you are going to fit it into a cavity..it is ideal.

It has two tags with crimps supplied for the OUTPUT side...and two leads for the SUPPLY side and that is it. So all you would have to do is wire a lead from any supply (say piggie backed from an existing socket) through this switch and out to another 13A socket. Job done.

Hope this clarifies that option further.

Cheers mate and let us know how you get on!

Jim


----------



## devonwoody (6 Jan 2010)

Thanks Jim, it will be an excuse to make a box. :wink:


----------



## 9fingers (6 Jan 2010)

devonwoody":255omngg said:


> Thanks Jim, it will be an excuse to make a box. :wink:



Don't forget to earth the wooden box DW :lol: :lol: 

Bob


----------



## devonwoody (6 Jan 2010)

9fingers":kcoh2qtn said:


> devonwoody":kcoh2qtn said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Jim, it will be an excuse to make a box. :wink:
> ...



Yeah, otherwise it will turn to ash.


----------



## 9fingers (6 Jan 2010)

devonwoody":2pe6cd3c said:


> 9fingers":2pe6cd3c said:
> 
> 
> > devonwoody":2pe6cd3c said:
> ...



If you are careful it should be oak -a

Bob


----------



## devonwoody (6 Jan 2010)

9fingers":2oyc8mkz said:


> devonwoody":2oyc8mkz said:
> 
> 
> > 9fingers":2oyc8mkz said:
> ...




ir *OK* o


----------



## jimi43 (6 Jan 2010)

Thought it might help you DW if you had close up pictures of this switch:

















As you can see there are supply leads (which you can connect to a flying lead via a chocblock to a 13A socket.

Then you need another socket - the one you want protected/switched with a flying lead crimped to those two spare spades (in blue) and you are done. Don't forget to pass the earths through too! (all joking aside!)

Hope this helps

Jim


----------



## devonwoody (6 Jan 2010)

Thanks Jim

where is the green earth wire?


----------



## 9fingers (6 Jan 2010)

Nothing to earth DW, it is all plastic.

Pass the incoming earth wire straight through to your output socket.

Bob


----------



## jimi43 (6 Jan 2010)

devonwoody":31mtnl43 said:


> Thanks Jim
> 
> where is the green earth wire?



Feed that independently. From the source socket...out through to the switch box...earth this if metal...then on to the next socket.

On my drill press for instance the earth is taken off to a screw tag 

FYI the length of the switch as you can see is 100mm and the between centres for the mounting holes is 80mm



Cheers

Jim


----------



## George_N (6 Jan 2010)

I got one of these from Axminster. I set it up on a board and wired it to a separate 13 amp socket, just as DW is suggesting. In effect it gives me an NVR extension socket to use with my router table, band saw, hand-held CS etc. I have a 2.1 kW router in my table and it handles that without a problem.


----------



## jimi43 (6 Jan 2010)

That looks remarkably similar George...I think it is the same but in a box...good value for the box really and about 2A higher rating on the switch too.

Jim


----------



## devonwoody (7 Jan 2010)

My triton router is 2400 watts. 9 fingers said if a 13 amp fuse runs OK why do Axminster have so many different models at different wattages?

Can I run to a 4 way socket extension from the nvr switch and then have the router and dust extractor running at the same time bearing in mind these switch ratings. (1400 watts dust ext. 2400 watts router, wait a minute! I am already running that lot through a 13 amp fuse plus the Jet mounted air filter)


----------



## DaveL (7 Jan 2010)

devonwoody":1kcqgvb5 said:


> Can I run to a 4 way socket extension from the nvr switch and then have the router and dust extractor running at the same time bearing in mind these switch ratings. (1400 watts dust ext. 2400 watts router, wait a minute! I am already running that lot through a 13 amp fuse plus the Jet mounted air filter)


John,
You may find that if you turn everything on in one go with the NVR, the fuse may blow due to the startup surge, that's why some of the vacuums with power take off have a delayed startup.
You are relying on none of the motors pulling full power, your total power for that lot is 3800 watts, 13 amp fuse on steady load will only supply just ove 3000 watts.


----------



## devonwoody (7 Jan 2010)

Thanks Davel, I agree with your figures, funny thing is I have been running all three items from one of those 4 way extension socket for around 5 years and never had a blow out, (Did have to replace a 4 way switched socket a couple of years ago, perhaps its because the router is the last to go on via the socket switch (router is switched on permanently) that I have got away with it for so long). 

Must start the new season with some electrical fitting changes?


----------



## jimi43 (7 Jan 2010)

HI DW

The NVR switches are single phase 240VAC devices but you can supply 240V equipment from a switches spur for instance delivering 30A (assuming you have adequate supply to your workshop) so I guess that they are available for any feed.

A ring main or multiple spurs from a consumer unit will be able to deliver current to multiple devices up to the rated output of the ring or sum of the spurs.....

The standard domestic supply does not expect you to use high current devices (except maybe grannie's three bar!). This is why cookers and electric showers generally have their own dedicated supply.

Jim


----------



## devonwoody (7 Jan 2010)

Yep, supply to my workshop is using 10mm cable from main consumer box , and then feeds a ring main from a rsd.


----------



## jimi43 (7 Jan 2010)

devonwoody":1zb3k59j said:


> Yep, supply to my workshop is using 10mm cable from main consumer box , and then feeds a ring main from a rsd.



10mm Twin and Earth can take about 53A maximum current according to spec and this is usually protected by a 30A or 40A maximum trip miniature circuit breaker in the consumer unit.

As long as you don't demand more current than the maximum trip current at once (including startup loads which can be higher) -you should be ok.

The switch I showed is rated at 6A maximum load which is 6x250V or 1500W load continuous.

So if you want to start your router AND a dust extractor from the same switch this is probably not high enough as most 1/2" routers draw about 1200 to 1300W on their own.

You don't need the dust extractor on an NVR switch as it is not dangerous if starts accidentally so I would switch your extractor elsewhere and use the socket only to drive the router or get a higher rated switch unit.

Jim


----------



## devonwoody (7 Jan 2010)

Thats what I expected to be the outcome. My triton is rated at 2400 watts.


----------

